# brand new p226 barrel scratches! PICS FIXED!



## squan (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi guys new to the forum,

I just bought a new P226 two-tone 9mm. Upon inspection I noticed perpendicular scratches on the barrel. Gun has never been shot by me. I called SIG customer service, they told me to send them pics. I did and they said these scratches are normal for the P series. I tried some metal polish and it helped a little but its still there. Regardless, its a brand new gun, I dont expect scratches on a new product. First time handgun owner here already has a bad experience with SIG.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Well Sig like many other gun manufacturers test fire their weapons before they leave the manufacturer so it has been fired at least once before you got it.

As Sig said it is perfectly normal.:smt033


----------



## squan (Jul 22, 2009)

Ya the rep said the same thing, they test fire prior to ship. But at least polish the barrel, how hard is that?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You are going to shoot it right? It's a tool not a beauty pageant contestant. :mrgreen:

Also, it takes time to polish. Time is money. You want to pay more to have something polished that you are going to mark up anyways?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> You are going to shoot it right? It's a tool not a beauty pageant contestant. :mrgreen:
> 
> Also, it takes time to polish. Time is money. You want to pay more to have something polished that you are going to mark up anyways?


That's what I like about you Beefy - right to the point!:smt082


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

are you talking about the little half moon smiley things on the top of the barrel? if it is then thats normal in the p series. a little tw25 or slide glide lite will help keep those to a minimum. you ought to see my p250 9mm barrel, you'd think i took sandpaper to it. now my .40 barrel gets a lite coat now and after 2000 rounds through it it hardly looks broke in.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> That's what I like about you Beefy - right to the point!:smt082


Me? Never....

:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

squan said:


> Ya the rep said the same thing, they test fire prior to ship. But at least polish the barrel, how hard is that?


And if they did that then all these people wondering what the hell that spent case was for in the little manila envelope was for. Being the weapon was for sue not fired..I mean..Look at the barrel!!!

Be glad that little meaningless scratch is there. It means that after all the steps taken to make sure the weapon would not blow up in your hand it also will group as expected. Because you also get the test target. That weapon will out last you with minimal maintenance. The weapon was designed to protect your live EVERY TIME. So the test it so they know it will hold up to their quality standards. Even the barrel had to be tested.

You have plenty od time now to polish it and keep it pretty. As for my two Sigs. I'm damn glad they took the time to make them as good as they do. I'm I'm really happy they checked their work. I'd have hated to find out they messed up and I was the one to find the problem at a real importune moment.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

squan said:


> First time handgun owner here already has a bad experience with SIG.


Wow if that is your ONLY complaint about SIG I'll take 10!!! 
Wait a minute I already have 10.....

I agree with the above get over it! Shoot it and enjoy it! my first P226 I babied until the day I couldn't get my mag release out to convert to a nickel mag release I pushed to hard and chipped the frame... since then I said to myself why do I baby this thing? its a freaking firearm and it's meant to get abused.................


----------



## squan (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for your input guys. Since this is an "expected" finding for a brand new weapon, the least SIG can do is disclose it to their customers. I've shown the barrel to a few of my gun friends and they all thought it was unusual markings, especially for a new gun. The two times I've called customer service, they were very rude. I bought a new product, I expect no scratches. The gun will scratch with use, sure, but at least that will be caused by me. I still think straight out the box with these markings is unacceptable, test fire or not.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I really think you're being unrealistic here. Common sense dictates that when a gun if fired there is metal scraping on metal. When a company states that they have test fired your gun, then it is safe to assume that this metal on metal scraping has occurred and that barrel wear is implied. Expecting them to explicitly disclose that there may be some barrel wear is almost as absurd as cereal companies having to state "serving suggestion" on their boxes because the box doesn't contain milk and strawberries like the picture.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

How bad is the scratching? Is it normal type wear, or more excessive? 

Pics?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Pics?


I agree. Post some pictures before you fire it.

Also, don't use the toaster in the bathtub...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## squan (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I posted the pics on the first thread. I can see them when I'm logged in. Let me investigate further.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

says your gmail account is invalid???

when I put the in front it totally disappears....

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=01344f8f05&view=att&th=1227f082ba0f3765&attid=0.1&disp=inline&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=01344f8f05&view=att&th=1227f082ba0f3765&attid=0.3&disp=inline&zw[/IMG]


----------



## squan (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok pics should work now, sorry fellas.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

squan said:


> Hi guys new to the forum,
> 
> I just bought a new P226 two-tone 9mm. Upon inspection I noticed perpendicular scratches on the barrel. Gun has never been shot by me. I called SIG customer service, they told me to send them pics. I did and they said these scratches are normal for the P series. I tried some metal polish and it helped a little but its still there. Regardless, its a brand new gun, I dont expect scratches on a new product. First time handgun owner here already has a bad experience with SIG.


That's nothing. If you ever actually _fire_ the gun, it's going to get worse. Let it go.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow!.....

Don't worry about it...


----------



## Nanook (Feb 18, 2009)

squan said:


> Hey guys, I posted the pics on the first thread. I can see them when I'm logged in. Let me investigate further.


If you bought the gun to be a "safe-queen", I can understand your concern. I have a friend who is a Colt collector, his guns are "perfect". He handles them only while wearing white cotton gloves, NEVER shoots them, and stores them in a temperature and humidity controlled vault. They are all collector grade guns. Most Sigs, Glock, H&K, etc. handguns are not "collector" guns. A few usage scars will not detract from their value. Shoot it, enjoy it, forget about the scratch, it will only get worse. Think of them as "character" scars.

Sincerely,
Kevin:smt033


----------

